# R.I.P. Captain Buddy Kantowski



## longhornbubba (Jul 7, 2006)

Sad news Buddy Kantowski owner of JW Hall Fabrication and Gulf Runner Charters drowned this morning in Matagorda.Really great person RIP.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Sad indeed. prayers for his family and may he rest in peace.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

an idea how this happpened? RIP Capt.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

RIP Buddy Love......

Hard to believe the news we received today, going to miss you.


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

FireEater said:


> RIP Buddy Love......
> 
> Hard to believe the news we received today, going to miss you.


What?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent for his friends and family.


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

Prayers up to friends and family!!


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers for all his family and Friends.
May he rest in peace with the almighty


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

What?

holy ****, what happened?


----------



## Capt.Troy (Aug 29, 2006)

i was in Matagorda this afternoon and word is that he was working on his 
boatlift when he fell and hit his head before falling in the water. This is second hand information so not 100% sure but my prayers are with the family. I'm very sorry for their loss.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Wife is headed to his house now to see Kay. 
We are waiting on autopsy report to hopefully confirm what could have happened. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using TapaTalk 2014.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

He will be missed! He always would lend a helping hand.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

RIP Captain.


----------



## saintsfan (Jun 1, 2004)

RIP


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

Rip


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Prayers Sent


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

RIP Capt...


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

prayers sent


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

ssflounder said:


> i was in Matagorda this afternoon and word is that he was working on his
> boatlift when he fell and hit his head before falling in the water. This is second hand information so not 100% sure but my prayers are with the family. I'm very sorry for their loss.


After Wife came home from their house last night, that is kinda what Kay thinks.

She said it looked like he was working from a ladder, fell and hit his chin area as there is what looks to be a bruise or mark. That the fall and hit might have broke his neck.

Dang shame still and we will miss him. I posted on FB earlier, who an I'm going to holler "BUDDY LOVE!" at now.

She said I could still holler it as he won't mind. 

Sent from my iPhone 6 using TapaTalk 2014.


----------



## cdfishingred (Mar 17, 2012)

RIP


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Don't know this Captain but prayers for the family.


----------



## Xpress89 (Dec 20, 2012)

RIP. Great guy, he did alot for the Alvin FFA. Just went fishing with him last 4th of July. Prayers sent.


----------

